# Language problems in China?



## wojtekm (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, I have a question concerning problems with understanding Chinese signs/documents/other texts. Is not knowing the alphabet an issue when it comes to living in China? In what situations it is especially troublesome not to know what is written? How is this different among cities? I would be grateful for sharing your thoughts! Thanks


----------



## jbcb (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't worry, many of the sign boards contain English translation. You will be fine.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's actually improving rapidly. Apart from formal government contracts most stuff is in English and characters. Also most stuff is indicated in pinyin (characters converted to letters) and that language is quite ok to learn.


----------



## seraph (Dec 6, 2012)

Nowadays most of the city in China got English sign boards, specially those big cites


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

wojtekm said:


> Hello, I have a question concerning problems with understanding Chinese signs/documents/other texts. Is not knowing the alphabet an issue when it comes to living in China? In what situations it is especially troublesome not to know what is written? How is this different among cities? I would be grateful for sharing your thoughts! Thanks


.
Hi wojtekm,

Firstly, I think you have to forget the concept of "alphabet"
You eventually begin to recognise the same characters, over and over again.
Entry, exit, China, people, big, hotel, Shandong, (where I live) 
Unless you are in a little "backwater" place, then there are almost as many signs in English now.
I would say the Chinese have really gone out of their way to help foreigners get by, and had long ago, wisely decided that English should be the second language.
There are for sure times when you will pull your hair out, but T.I.C. (This is China).
If your planning long term in China, then you should make an effort to learn Chinese oral.
I wouldn't put much effort into learning the characters, it's just too difficult for little return.

Graham


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You will be able to pick up some of the characters, and learning to write your name in Chinese will help a little bit. However, learning to speak a little goes a long ways.

However, if things are only written in Chinese and you are asked to sign it, do not do it until it is translated and even then be a little cautious.

As was mentioned, many places will have things in English and in pinyin so they can be pronounced with a little practice because of the tones.


----------

